# Misting Schedule?



## ambilobe (May 13, 2019)

Another newbie question here, and i couldn't find it in the search.

I am setting up a mist king with two nozzles and am looking for timer setting advice.

Both viv are 24x18x12

one has 2 tics, and one has 4 lucs.

Any advice?

Thanks


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

Greetings,

There isn't a simple answer to your question. Your schedule depends on tank ventilation, plant density, substrate drainage, etc.

Generally speaking, you want to mist often enough that your plants don't wilt but not so soften that your plants leaves are constantly wet. Keeping the humidity ~70% (higher right after misting is fine) is a good target.

Note: Don't leave a humidity sensor in your tank all the time. It will absorb moisture and stop being accurate.


----------



## ambilobe (May 13, 2019)

I see this is more complicated than I expected.

I have the double nozzle so was going to put them in the center back, or do you rec dead center to aim one forward and one back?

Also, do you suggest a ballpark misting schedule, like 30 seconds 5x a day or less?

My chameleon has 5 minute misting sessions so I had to get another system and am not sure where to start.

Thanks


----------



## ambilobe (May 13, 2019)

I also realize I should have went with two 24 x 18 x 18 and not the 24 x 18 x 12.

I think a little more height would have looked nicer.


----------



## Kinstrome (Oct 6, 2017)

ambilobe said:


> Also, do you suggest a ballpark misting schedule, like 30 seconds 5x a day or less?


I don't have an answer for this, but I believe what he meant was that, because ~70% humidity is the constant you are aiming for, you should be misting a number of times that maintains that number more or less, while also allowing the tank neither to get sopping wet or plant-wilting dry.

In other words, you need to experiment and find out what works and what doesn't for a few days.

I can't ballpark because I have yet to use misting systems --- I am working on it right now, actually --- but I suspect 5 times at 30 seconds each is going to be too much. The 30 seconds is probably fine, but the 5 times may need adjusting.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

It can also be a lot less complicated than that. I misted once per day for 1 minute did it for years and the frogs and plants didnt have any problems in a wide range of setups. The way we design frog tanks has a ton of moisture buffering capability. That schedule will work fine in tanks with anywhere from a very tiny 3/4 inch strip vent all the way to half the top being vented. As long as you see that the soil down below is moist the frogs can always move down for humidity. 

From there you can ask more specific questions and tweak it.


----------



## JimM (Oct 2, 2018)

I've settled in to a minute once per day, then another 20 second misting in between.

I found that as my plants matures, they tended to shade their own roots a bit and a longer misting became necessary to get them watered properly...thus the 1 minute misting. The 20 second misting is mostly to bump the humidity back up a bit.

You're just going to have to experiment, as was stated there are just too many (endless) variations in setup, venting, fans, volume, plants etc etc.


----------

